# Barracuda on fly



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody tried it? I was thinking about tying up a long charteruse fly with a lot of wiggle, kind of like a cuda tube.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

never tried it. most "recipes" i've seen are really simple and make use of some kind of synthetic, ultra hair, FisHair, 8-10 inches long. i suppose you could use a section of "cover" from a small diameter double braided rope. if you use some kind of hair, they say you got to tie or glue the tail together so it doesn't open or "blossom" on the retreive. 

good luck.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never tried it either but I bet you could tie something up with a rabbit strip.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, that sounds like a hoot.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I have caught them on fly using the bait and switch method. Throw him a big hardtail or bluefish and let him eat it. They will usually attack the live bait and cut it in half, then circle around and casually pick up the remaining half. When he circles around, just pull the bait (or whats left of it) out of the water and lay a big meaty fly (like a "chunkhead") in the same spot. He will pick it up and you're on. 

I would imagine that you could replicate the cuda tube on fly and hook up too, but this is what has worked for me.


----------

